# Home Loans for Foreigners in Thailand (Mortgage Finance)



## Mona-Lisa-Overdrive (Feb 13, 2018)

I read that you can get a loan or a mortgage in Thailand for a property deal. Does anyone know the conditions and banks witch offering it to foreigners?


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

Mona-Lisa-Overdrive said:


> I read that you can get a loan or a mortgage in Thailand for a property deal. Does anyone know the conditions and banks witch offering it to foreigners?


From what I have seen, its not the 5 principal banks that are lending to Ferang, as you must have formal residency in Thailand under their credit control laws.

These loans, are mainly from the Property Developer, or an independant financier.

Approach with caution, do your homework, use a reputable lawyer.


----------

